# كل اللهجات : انا جاهز لقول الرد (للرد)* على السؤال



## Amirali1383koohi

😁 اهلا بكم
😅انا عندي سؤال مرة اخرى 
كيف يقال : انا جاهز لقول الرد على السؤال في اللهجات العربية ؟
(أو انا جاهز للرد على السؤال لا ادري بالضبط ان اي منهما صحيح 😂😂😅)
شكرا لكم سلفا كالعادة


----------



## Mahaodeh

الصحيح في الفصحى هو: أنا جاهز للردّ على السؤال ولا يُقال أنا جاهز لقول الردّ ويجوز أن تقول أنا جاهز للإجابة عن السؤال

في اللهجة الفلسطينية: أنا جاهز/حاضر للردّ ع السؤال
في اللهجة العراقية: آني جاهز للجواب على السؤال


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا ع المساعدة


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> في اللهجة الفلسطينية: أنا جاهز/حاضر للردّ ع السؤال


 المصدر لا يبدو لي طبيعيًا هنا، وكذلك كلمة حاضر لا أراها مناسبة:
أنا جاهز أردّ ع السؤال / أجاوب (ع) السؤال


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> المصدر لا يبدو لي طبيعيًا هنا، وكذلك كلمة حاضر لا أراها مناسبة:


الحقيقة هي أن حاضر هنا كانت غلطة، حاضر تستخدم في العراق ووضعها مع اللهجة الفلسطينية بدلا من العراقية كان خطأ مطبعيا لأنني أضفتها بعد أن أكملت الكتابة ولم أراجع

أما بالنسبة للمصدر، معك حق الفعل يبدو طبيعيا أكثر


----------



## Hemza

قد يقال في المغرب:
أنا جاهز باش انردّ/نجاوب على سؤالك
أنا واجد باش انردّ/نجاوب على سؤالك


----------



## emanko

في مصر نقول:
أنا جاهز للرد على أسئلتك


----------



## elroy

emanko said:


> أنا جاهز للرد على أسئلتك


 بالعامية أم بالفصحى؟


----------



## emanko

elroy said:


> بالعامية أم بالفصحى؟


أعتقد الاتنين، لكن طبعا النطق يختلف قليلا.
مثلا "جاهز" تنطق بالجيم المصرية، و"أسئلتك" تنطق بدون ضبط


----------



## elroy

ما فاجأني هو استخدام المصدر ("للرد") بالعامية، فما كنت توقّعته هو "جاهز أرد"، كما بالفلسطينية.


----------



## emanko

elroy said:


> ما فاجأني هو استخدام المصدر ("للرد") بالعامية، فما كنت توقّعته هو "جاهز أرد"، كما بالفلسطينية.


مممم...تبدو لي "جاهز أرد" مقبولة بعض الشيء، لكن أنا شخصيا لن أقولها.


----------



## mohie1662020

هنا فى مصر نقول انا جاهز للرد على اسئلتك
او انا جاهز للرد على السؤال


----------

